

Google IPv6 Implementors Conference 2010 - wmf
https://sites.google.com/site/ipv6implementors/2010/agenda

======
metageek
Arrgh. They're not implementing IPv6; they're deploying it. Implementing it
would mean writing a stack.

------
ewams
Does anyone know if they are going to post the videos for this?

